# Job Seeker Visa - Accounting



## Mo Adams (Apr 25, 2014)

Greetings to you, Expat Forum members and friends. 

First, I would like to express my appreciation for Expat Forum to allow me to join this helpfull website.
Secondly, I am very interested to get more information about Germany Job Seeker Visa. 
Having completed MBA in Accounting and having about 3 years work exprecience; I would like to get Germany Job Seeker Visa.
My nationality is Somali and I live in northern Somalia (Somaliland), so how can I get Germany Job Seeker Visa? 
Thank you very much for your time and consideration.

Best Regards,
Mohammed A. Ibrahim 
(Mo Adams)


----------

